# Excessive shedding by my English Mastiff



## BIG JAKE

I have a beatiful, healthy, 11 month old, 150 lb. English Mastiff. He is perfect except for his excessive shedding. I brush him almost everyday for 15 minutes and he still sheds alot. I read that they shed twice a year but JAKE seems to shed for 3 months each shedding period. I am not complaining because JAKE loves the attention he gets when I brush him but there is alot of hair always around the house even with the daily brushing. Does anyone with experience with this breed know if there is anything I can do for this or is this totally normal?


----------



## Graco22

Whoever told you that they shed twice a year was misinformed. They will shed year round. Each hair only grows for so long, then it shed out and a new one comes in. If the dog did this twice a year, it would be bald during the process. So a little sheds every day (or alot, lol). Using the correct tools for his coat will make the difference. Good bathing regiment will also be useful in loosening the dead coat and getting it out. I would bath him at least monthy, in very warm water. Warm water helps loosen the coat. When he is dry after the bath, use a rubber curry to brush him with. I like the horse curry's better than the long pronged grooma type brushes for shedding out short coated dogs. You can use it in a circular motion, and a brushing/flicking motion. Pay special attention to high shedding places like cheeks, throat, between the front legs, and back of rear end. IMO, that is the best brush for short coated dogs for removing coat. A furminator isn't going to work well on his coat, as its not undercoat you are removing. And of course a good, high quality diet is of utmost importance also. You can try adding a supplement called Dream Coat (made by Halo) too..That stuff is awesome!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis

Mastiffs are every day shedders, Jake...I know..I have one 

I run the vaccum every day and get a canister full of hair every time  ....ALL Otis hair...so it's not just BIG JAKE. 
My other boy did it, too and every other Mastiff I know does the same thing. I think their size makes it even worse because it's just THAT much more hair to come off of them. 
You got yourself one of the highest shedding breeds there are....Congratulations


----------



## TFTpwnsYou

Yup. They're everyday shedders. Brushing everyday will help, and using a good conditioner during the bath will too. 

I was reading an artical on shedding and it said that dogs have more hairs in a folicle (other than us who have one), and the shorter the hair the faster it dies off, and therefore the more the dog sheds. I find this very true. I have a short haired(fured) dog, and I even perform a shedless treatment on him. That lasts about a day....lol.


----------



## GourmetTreats

I guess its the season. My two dogs are horrible with shedding right now.


----------



## BIG JAKE

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Mastiffs are every day shedders, Jake...I know..I have one
> 
> I run the vaccum every day and get a canister full of hair every time  ....ALL Otis hair...so it's not just BIG JAKE.
> My other boy did it, too and every other Mastiff I know does the same thing. I think their size makes it even worse because it's just THAT much more hair to come off of them.
> You got yourself one of the highest shedding breeds there are....Congratulations


Just when I thought there was no cure for Jakes excessive shedding I ran across a deshedding tool that advertises that it works wonders, and decided to take a shot with it. I have found a wonderful invention that rids my Jake of his excessive shedding. It is the FURMINATOR. I use it on him 2-3 times a week and you would not believe how much hair this tool takes off. I of course bought the large one with a 4 inch blade and cost me around $30.00 on ebay. If you buy it at Pet Smart it is $60.00. You may want to look into this for your OEM. My wife loves it as it has cut down on her vacuuming the house dramatically. I believe that it is the greatest desheeding tool and Jake loves it when we spend 15 minutes in the yard 2-3 times a week to groom him. You might want to give it a shot.


----------



## Hurcules2008

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.

I firmly agree about the firminator. I've had it 3 days and have gotten 3 hand fulls of hair from our 6 month old 105lb mastiff.
I loved your pictures of your mastiffs as well I wish I could post mine with my phone.


----------



## Raggs

I wouldn't use the Furminator more than once a week on a shorthaired dog. If brushed to much with it, it can cause some serious skin irritation. 

You might want to try adding flax seed oil or (pure) salmon oil to your dogs daily diet. That will help control the shedding. I used to bathe my Shepherd twice a week and I never had hair in my apartment. Of course I do groom so it was free for me to do it..

There's also a product you can use after a good shampooing. It's Natures Specialties EZ Shed solution.. It works WONDERFUL.


----------



## Hurcules2008

My big boy hurcules is brushed daily and bathed weekly. I don't have hair all over the house due to good grooming, 
He is a awesome pet and I apreciate your input.


----------



## Jullie P

Hello, The person that we bought our English mastiff from said that if we use the Mane & Tail shampoo it will help reduce her shedding. Will this help?


----------



## Graco22

Jullie P said:


> Hello, The person that we bought our English mastiff from said that if we use the Mane & Tail shampoo it will help reduce her shedding. Will this help?


No, it will not. No topical anything will keep a hair alive longer than it is genetically meant to be. Dead hairs shed out.


----------

